# Barcelona Open 2011



## Mayorkaman (Jul 19, 2011)

The Barcelona Open 2011 will take place in Sant Cugat (Barcelona) in Casal Jove Torreblanca on the 29-30 of July 2011.
Anyone from the forum coming?


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 19, 2011)

me!


----------



## APdRF (Jul 19, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Mayorkaman (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool...
What do you average in all cubes?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll be in Barcelona one week after the competition  Wish I could go.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll be in Barcelona all day on the 29th... actually on vacation (from Indiana, furthest one traveled :O?). Only problem is getting there from downtown Barcelona. About a half an hour drive... I wonder if I could get a cab. Otherwise I would just take a cab to the airport and then take the train. We will see. A question though; will there be a language barrier or do most people speak English?


----------



## Mayorkaman (Jul 21, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I'll be in Barcelona all day on the 29th... actually on vacation (from Indiana, furthest one traveled :O?). Only problem is getting there from downtown Barcelona. About a half an hour drive... I wonder if I could get a cab. Otherwise I would just take a cab to the airport and then take the train. We will see. A question though; will there be a language barrier or do most people speak English?


 
Pretty sure its all gonna be in Spanish (or whatever) but I dont think it will be such a problem to understand.
Im coming from Israel for vacation too and I just happen to come across this competition too


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 21, 2011)

Spain sucks, people doesnt speak english but It shouldnt be a PROBLEM
I avg 13, 25 with OH, 1 minit in 4x4 and 2 in megaminx, I hope to get ER in BLD and 4x4bld and multibld NRs


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 21, 2011)

Mayorkaman said:


> Pretty sure its all gonna be in Spanish (or whatever) but I dont think it will be such a problem to understand.
> Im coming from Israel for vacation too and I just happen to come across this competition too


 
Alright then. Actually, I will be in Barcelona on the 30th too. I would probably just come that day because I only want to compete in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and Clock.


----------

